# Merci Gévy



## Paquita

..pour tes 4000 posts d'aide toujours bienveillante et de modération vraiment modérée....

On mérite ça mais au lieu de ça tu prends ça...
Tu penses ça et ça devient parfois ça mais le plus souvent ça

Besos a mogollón , te los mereces..
Paquita


----------



## Vanda

Oui, merci Gévy! Tu es une cher amie qu'il a toujours des bon mots pour nous et nous tu remercions.

Sorry for my lame French!


----------



## Rayines

Gévy: Hace mucho que no nos cruzamos . *¡¡FELICITACIONES POR TU AMABLE COLABORACIÓN!!*, ¡¡y bisous !!


----------



## DearPrudence

Bravo & merci pour ta gentillesse & ta bonne humeur.
*Plein de grosses bisettes *


----------



## mickaël

Gros bisous, et félicitations sage et gentille Gévy


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Gévy:*

*Hace ya mucho tiempo que no piso el francés-español puesto que no es una combinación con la que trabaje mucho; sin embargo, siempre que he estado ahí me has ayudado un montón. Recibe, pues, muchos besos y mucho cariño desde Barcelona con sabor sardo (es que acabo de llegar de Cerdeña de vacaciones y mi cabeza y corazón siguen ahí...)*

*Petons,*

*Montse*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Géééévy ! 

Bon, je crois que je vais me contenter de traduire ces derniers mots de Paquita :


Paquit& said:


> [...]
> Besos a mogollón , te los mereces..


Mon espagnol est rouillé, mais tu vois, grâce à toi, je m'améliore tous les jours :


> « Bisous à une grosse mongolienne, toi les merceries.. »


 (aïe, ici que deux points de suspension, mais c'est comme ça dans l'original, hein, et je ne voudrais surtout pas déformer les propos de l'auteur !  La fin est un peu bizarre, je te l'accorde, mais tu peux toujours ouvrir un fil pour espérer une meilleure traduction. )

Bisettes.


----------



## Gévy

Super merci à vous pour votre amitié ! Surtout que ne m'obligez pas à prendre les grands moyens.!!!

Ces 4000 sont plutôt signe d'un énorme bavardage. 

Paquita, tu y as mis la dose , attention ça va déborder !

Vanda, c'est toi qui es une amie comme ça  (et tu écris très bien le français !)

Inés, es verdad que hace tiempo que no coincidimos, habrá que buscar una excusa para remediarlo.

DP, ma jolie, merci pour ta gentillesse et c'est sympa ces grosses bisettes, moi je te fais de gros bisous. J'avais trouvé une autre photo de toi, mais je n'ai pas osé la mettre ici.

Mickaël, ça me fait plaisir de te voir ici, ça faisait longtemps qu'n ne se croisait pas non plus. C'est chouette ces 4000 qui nous réunissent.

Montse, gracias mil por estas palabras. ¡Ya te veo traducir en poco libros en sardo! (tiene algo que ver con el catalán, ¿no?)

Kariiiiiiiine, bravo pour la traduction simultanée ! Ton espagnol n'est pas si rouillé que ça, tu vois. On fait un tour? 

Bisous énormes à tous !!!

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Salut Gévy
En ce moment je suis tellement pris par le "rrubi" que j'arrive un peu tard pour célébrer tes 4000 posts. 
Tout le monde s'extasie sur le nombre: 4000! Oui certes, c'est un chiffre considérable, mais si on y regarde de plus près:
1/3 c'est pour hilo dividido
1/3 c'est pour fermer la discussion d'un péremptoire: closed.
1/3 c'est pour nous faire des bisous
heureusement qu'il y en a *un dernier 1/3*, comme aurait dit César, ou à 4000 reprises elle nous a fait profiter de tout son savoir et de son talent de traductrice. Et toujours avec le sourire! (_jaja jaja_)
C'est un vrai plaisir pour moi, lorsque la phrase est assez longue, de lire les traductions qu'elle propose où la maîtrise de la langue va de pair avec la justesse du ton et l'élégance du style.
Gévy, je t'adore!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Gévy. Il y a beaucoup du temp que je ne escris pas de Français mais pour felicitar a toi, je vais a l´esseyer.

Merci beaucoup pour t´aide, pour ta simpathie et pour tes questions, que toujors nous faissent pensar.

Bisous, m´amie.

Ant

Es verdad que tengo el francés muy abandonado (y últimamente contaminado por el catalán), así que espero no haber destrozado tu idioma. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Gévy

Coucou GURB:

Merci, tu es un amour ! Mais ne crois pas que je n'aurai pas mon temps de réplique: voyons, voyons, ces 3 tiers-là...

_1/3 c'est pour hilo dividido._ Voui, j'adore les travaux manuels: découpage (sans dépasser les traits), coloriage (t'as oublié mes mots à la violette), collage (on s'en fout plein les doigts et on tire la langue pour s'appliquer encore mieux). 

*1/*3 c'est pour fermer la discussion d'un péremptoire: closed. Ah nonnnnnnnnn, ça, jamais ! *L'anglais n'est pas admis sur not' forum* !!!  ; moi je mets "fermé", c'est plus chic. 

*1/3 c'est pour nous faire des bisous* Ah, ça oui, mon bon monsieur, pas question que ça manque !  1/3, je trouve que ça fait juste, même, va falloir que j'arrange ça...

Il y a un truc qui coince dans tes proportions, et les demandes de contexte ? Hein, elles doivent bien compter pour un peu là-dedans ! 

Dois-je prendre une assurance aux tiers ?

Mille merci de m'avoir fait bien rire avec tous ces calculs proportionnels + le tiers en trop 

Bisous de tout coeur,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Merci mon cher Ant pour ces félicitations si gentilles... et en français (waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !). 

No has destrozado mi idioma, le has dado un toque personal, cual un poeta. 

Muchas gracias por tu amistad y por responder siempre a mis preguntas (sin temor a los dolores de cabeza que acabarán por provocarte, jajaja...).

Te esperamos en el foro francés-español. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Silvia10975

Gévy!!! Felicitaciones!!! Te conozco desde hace poco tiempo, pero me encanta tu manera de ser  Así que... ¡gracias por tu amabilidad!
 Silvia


----------



## Gévy

Gracias Silvia !  

Estamos hechas para entendernos, tu forma de ser también me gusta mucho. Ya veo que las risas no nos van a faltar. 

Un beso gordote,

Gévy


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Gévy, te veo poco, pero siempre es un placer.

RIU


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Riu, espero que multipliquemos las ocasiones de cruzarnos. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Merci bien, Gévy, come toujours! Pour la gentillese, ton aide... pour tout!

Bisous,

Chics.

Por cierto, Gurb tiene razón, aunque seguro que hay cuatro mil bisous resulta que sólo tienes *240* aportaciones pidiendo contexto en el forum francés-castellano. ¿Veees?


----------



## Gévy

Merci à toi Chics, tu sais que ça me fait vraiment plaisir de partager ce forum avec des personnes aussi formidables que toi. 

Seulement 240...? hmmmmmmmmmm... je suis une timide... 

Bisous, coquine,

Gévy


----------



## Calamitintin

Hola!
Tengo que hablar español, entoncés: bravo por tus posts, llenos de ayuda y de besos. No me voy a venudo en el forum esp-fra, pero siempre te quedas aqui solo para mi  y para contestar mis dudos . Muchas muchas muchas (...x3096) muchas gracias !
Cal


----------



## Gévy

Merci Cal !!!! C'est gentil de passer par ici pour me dire toutes ces jolies choses, et en espagnol,en plus. 

Je veille jusque tard le soir en attendant désespérément ta visite sur notre forum !  

Tu ne vois pas que je suis toute décrépite de dépit ? 

On t'attend là-bas avec plaisir !

Mille bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mate

¡Felicitaciones Gévy! Eres un pilar de estos foros. 
Espero que nos crucemos más seguido. 

Besos - Mate


----------



## Gévy

Gracias por tus felicitaciones, Mate. También espero que nos encontremos más a menudo, siempre es un placer leerte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Muchas felicidades Gévy, es siempre un placer cruzarse contigo, amable, simpática, cariñosa, pedagoga, con mucho sentido del humor y siempre  pertinente.

Muchos besos desde "la soleada" Marsella.

Almudena


----------



## Gévy

¡Heyyyyyyyyy, Almudena, cuánto tiempo sin verte! Muchas gracias por estas palabras de afecto.

Me encanta que estos 4000 me den la oportunidad de reencontrarme con todos vosotros. Y sin vosotros no habría foro, jejeje...

Besitos y espero que nos veamos más,

Gévy


----------



## Cristina.

Toutes mes félicitations, chère Gévy!
Je tiens à te féliciter pour ton travail qui était déjà excellent mais avec ta touche personelle faisant toute la différence il atteint des sommets de popularité et de succès sans précédent.
À plusieurs reprises tu fais montre d'une patience à toute épreuve, d'une délicatesse et d'un professionnalisme sans égal.
Tu es un amour de modératrice et j'adore ta gentillesse et tes commentaires de tous les jours. 
Je te remercie encore et je te fais de gros bisous.


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Crisitina, ¡oups! que me pongo como un tomate, de veras... Tan buena no soy, no, no...  Ja, ja, ja, también tengo mis enfados. Que te lo cuenten los que los han sufrido y verás. 

Mille besotes, guapa, y hasta prontito espero 

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un gran aplauso para una moderadora-forera que no escatima tiempo ni energía para animar y moderar el cotarro hispano-francés que, a veces, se las trae. Sin contar que desde hace un par de meses está sola ante el peligro, desde que Martine (¿dóndandará...?) la abandonó temporalmente como a una vieja _savata _en medio de esta jungla franpañola.

Además, y por si fuese poco, tan solo hace un par de semanas consiguió brillantemente un cotizado título profesional en materia lingüística con el que nos honra a todos. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un peu en retard, désolée...

Je résume tous ces éloges dithyrambiques

....

Un beso


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias Gévy por ayudarnos a todos. Si no pudiésemos ver tu perfil, sería muy difícil adivinar de dónde eres nativa, si española o francesa. Es como si hubieses nacido en la piel de toro y en el hexágono (o si en un país hispanohablante o uno de francófono).

Más o menos nos apuntamos en WR por las mismas fechas... ¡ah! ¡qué tiempos aquellos!

Una vez me dijo Martine que te ibas a constituir en moderadora del WR-F-E. Le contesté que gracias por la información, maravillosa información, pero que no representaba una sorpresa para mí. Desde tiempos muy pretéritos yo ya profeticé que te convertirías en ello y más que en ello, como tú misma dices: amie-modo.

Y felicidades por ese título, qué calladito que te lo tenías, granu...; si no llega a ser por Víctor...

Un petó,

Lluís

EDITO: No, te apuntaste 5 MESES ANTES que yo, ahora lo veo. (Que memoria la mía...)


----------



## Gévy

Hola y mil gracias, Víctor, Martine et Lluis. 

Víctor, la vieille savate est de nouveau acompagnée par la jolie chaussure de vair et la modération (veuillez lire, la paire de grolles) reprend sa danse à petits pas de deux. Gare aux coups de tatanes !!! (oh la grande langue qui dévoile tous mes secrets !). Merci, Victor, de faire partie de cette jungle bien sympathique et de me faire partager tes rires, tes douces mises en boîtes et tes gestes d'amitié par delà le forum public.

Domtom-Lluis, somos de la misma quinta, casi gemelos, (digo del foro, no quiero envejecerte tanto...). Grâce à toi je sais désormais que les "petons" sont tout aussi sympas que les bisous.

Et Martine, he, he, ma copine au grand coeur, me voici tout regaillardie de te revoir à mes côtés, et tu reviens avec toute la force de ton amitié. Tu sais la mienne pour toi ! Bienvenue chez toi parmi tous les copains qui t'attendaient avec impatience.

Petons et bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fsabroso

Gévy, Gévy, Gévy:
*
Felicitaciones por toda esta participación* y ayuda brindada en estos foros.

Un placer trabajar contigo.


----------



## totor

llego un poco tarde, pero igual me apunto en ésta.

*¡cuatro mil felicitaciones para mi querida gévy!​*


----------



## geve

Gévy ? Mince... Gévy ??? Comment j'ai pu laisser passer ça ? On ne croise plus, voilà pourquoi...  C'est un peu ma faute, sûrement.  Mais ça me fait plaisir de savoir que tu patrouilles toujours dans les environs, et ce fil est une bonne occasion de me le rappeler.  Longue vie aux contribs de Gévy !


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Hola Gévy!

Como sabes he estado de viaje y por eso ando tarde para enviarte este mensaje. Pero como la intención es lo que cuenta, quería decirte lo que ya sabes. 

Me encanta haber encontrado un sitio en el que puedo compartir y aprender sobre un idioma que me gusta tanto. Si encima puedo disfrutarlo gozando de gente como tú, con esa simpatía y esa dulzura que derrochas cada día, pues no puedo pedir más.

Un beso muy fuerte y que sigamos leyéndonos mucho tiempo

Zorionak (felicidades) por tus 4mil!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Gevy:
_Hola a la paciencia, al humor, a la compañera siempre atenta, que sabe animar y reconducir a estos foreros tan diferentes y tan pasionales. Sin ti no sería lo mismo._

Quel doigté digne d´un diplomate ! Tu as raté ta profession mais tant mieux pour nous tous qui aimons être corrigés, encouragés, reprimandés (parfois... mais si rarement) par toi.
Grrrrros bisoux!


----------



## Arzhela

Ca ne fait pas très longtemps que je suis sur le forum franco-espagnol mais je tenais aussi à te remercier pour ta gentillesse et ta générosité sur ce forum. Je me remets à "l'espagnol" avec un énorme plaisir. 
Alors gros, gros bisous et toute ma reconnaissance pour ton aide !
Arzhela
PS Quand je serai "au point" j'essaierai de dire tout ça en espagnol ! Pour l'instant ce n'est pas encore ça


----------



## Outsider

Je vous envoie mes félicitations aussi, chère Gévy.


----------



## Gévy

¡Un montón de gracias a todos los que me habéis escrito tan simpaticamente mientras estaba fuera! (Si, lo confieso, os he sido infiel...... pero solo fue una cana[ria] al aire, nada grave, jijiji...). 

FSabroso, también me alegro de conocerte y disfrutar de tu compañía moderadióloga y de tu buen humor. Y esta cesta que me mandas es para compartirla con todos los amigos del foro, hmmmmm, qué apetitoso todo.

Totorcito, mil gracias por apuntarte a la fiesta. A ver qué nuevas preguntas nos reservas para torturarnos sutilmente los sesos, je, je, je...

Geve, ma belle, c'est vrai que ça fait longtemps qu'on ne se croise plus trop, mais les retrouvailles et les rigolades à venir n'en sont que plus sympas ! J'attends l'occase avec impatience !!! 

Tximeleta, jajaja, vaya viaje más accidentado el tuyo. Te compraré una escoba teledirigida, . ¿Borrando chateo, discretamente, justo antes de que vuelva, eh? Lo he visto, lo he visto, sí, sí.... ¡Al lobo, al lobo, que viene, que vieneeeeee! 
Es un placer poder compartir contigo estos foros y espero que sea por mucho tiempo.

Tina-Iglesia, tú siempre atenta para ayudar a todos y con buen criterio ¿y me felicitas a mí?  Y menos mal que la diplomacia no cuenta conmigo para arreglar el mundo, ja, ja, ja... Merci pour ta gentillesse toujours présente.

Arzhela, merci aussi à toi pour ce message amical. Ton espagnol va te revenir à grands pas, tu verras. Et les petites expressions que tu nous demandes ( pour ne pas dire les colles !!!), nous font réviser aussi l'espagnol d'ici et de là-bas, on y gagne tous. 

Merci, Outsider, pour vos félicitations. Nous ne nous croisons pas souvent et c'est dommage ! Merci de tout coeur d'avoir fait ce petit détour par ici, cela me donne l'occasion de vous saluer.

Mille mercis à tous et à toutes pour toutes ces démonstrations d'amitié qui me touchent vraiment.

Bisous et re-bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eva Maria

Chère Gévy!

La co reine avec Cintia&Martine du forum français!

Mais la reine absolue des emoticons!!!!  *GEVY* 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que ofreces a los demás!

Baisers, bisous et bisettes!

Eva Maria


----------



## Gévy

Merci Eva, tu es un amour !  

En fait, je crois que je réponds aux messages seulement pour le plaisir d'y introduire des émoticons, jajajaja... 
¡Me has pilláo!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

